# My Feline Crew



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Orange & White - Bella (girl)
Solid Orange - Rusty (boy)
Multi-colored - Patches (girl) she has patches of orange on her.
Adult (black/brown) - Cody
I still have to get a pic of Jack...

Kittens have grown so much. Been on raw right from the start when we brought them home at 12 weeks. I am so glad my 2 adults have completely switched to raw too.

https://picasaweb.google.com/photog...?authkey=Gv1sRgCNOt8bix6pW6VA&feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/photog...authkey=Gv1sRgCK2Km7mZ346XngE&feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/photog...authkey=Gv1sRgCJjR0d-6iq3glgE&feat=directlink

Note: one picture of Patches with her mouth opened, she was yawning not hissing LOL. I thought it was cute! Made her look a little crazy!!


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

What a beautiful crew you have. I wish I could have a cat but I have a son and two of my daughters-in-law that are so allergic they can't even be in a house with one, much less a room. I take care of my neighbor's cats (in her house) when she's out of town so I do get to enjoy them occassionally.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What beautiful cats! Thanks for sharing! 
I too wish that I could have a cat or two (so does my daughter) but my husband is very allergic to them.....so I have to stick with only dogs! :tongue:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

What beautiful kitties!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Pretty kitties! Congratulations on getting them to eat raw. Mine still try to bury it.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Pretty kitties!


----------

